# blss (blss.exe) und eZula (mmod.exe) ??



## uni (16. August 2003)

Hai,
ich hatte mir vor 2 Tagen natürlich auch den Wurm eingefangen. 
In der Zwischenzeit ist er weg und der Patch von Microsoft ist aufgespielt.

Jetzt gibts aber 2 neue Verzeichnisse (datum 14.8. !) mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann. 
Habe ich mir da u.U. noch was eingefangen?

>c:\programme\blss 
blss.exe
bl-un.exe

>c:\programme\eZula 
mmod.exe
...

Kennt jemand diese Programme?


----------



## Georg Melher (16. August 2003)

Habe nur zu eZula was gefunden, das andere sagt mir überhaupt nichts.

eZula 

blss.exe ausschneiden und auf eine andere Partition legen. In der Registry nach dem Dateinamen suchen und alles löschen. Falls dann paar Tage keine Nachteile bemerkbar sind und alles wie gewohnt funktioniert ist es ok, andernfalls kannste sie wieder auf C: kopieren. Viren- und Spywarescan durchführen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Messmichel (19. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen !

Hatte das gleiche problem !

Beim aktivieren des Internetzugangs meldete sich meine Firewall, das eine  Datei Namens BLSS.exe sich rauswählen wollte .

Habe dieses natürlich nicht zugelassen .
Wer weiß schon was die vor hat .
Vielleicht ein nachgemachter Blaster Wurm ?
Die Dateierstellung war am 12.08.2003 .
Also etwa die Zeit des Blaster Wurms.

Im Internet kann ich derzeit keine informationen über diese Datei finden .

Zum glück hatte ich ja noch ein Image vorher gemacht und es wiederhergestellt..

Aber interessieren würde es mich eigentlich doch schon !

Weiß jemand vielleicht mehr über diese Datei ?

SIe macht in Windows XP ein Verzeichnis unter C.\Programme\blss\blss.exe auf.

Ihr könnt ja mal nachsehen .
Ich denke ohne Firewall wird es euch überhaupt nicht auffallen wenn sie sich rauswählt !

Gruß

Messmichel


----------



## musikmatze_de (20. August 2003)

*blss.exe*

Hallo,

habe bei mir ähnliches Verhalten festgestellt. Bei heise habe ich mal nachgefragt, ob die schon was dazu wissen, aber denen war noch nichts bekannt.

Habe übrigens kurz vorher bei mir den eDonkey2000-Client installiert (da war dann auch eZula und newsdotcom plötzlich auf meinem rechner). Vielleicht hängt das auch damit zusammen

Gruß
Matze


----------



## uni (20. August 2003)

*rename*

Hai,

ich habe die 2 Verzeichnisse umbenannt: ohne negativen
Nebenwirkungen! 
Nach diesem "Wurm-Erlebnis" habe ich mir ZoneAlarm
installiert. Es ist erschreckend, was da alles versucht
auf meinen PC zu kommen    

Seit kurzem versucht auch die rundll32.exe raus zu kommen.
Also irgendwas stimmt da nicht...


----------



## Messmichel (21. August 2003)

Hallo !

Bin jetzt dahinter gekommen, das dieses Verzeichnis blss.exe direkt nach der Installation von Edonkey Version 0.50.1 erscheint.
Was sie allerdings für eine Auswirkung hat und was sie macht kann ich euch noch nicht sagen !

Wenn ihr schon mehr wißt als ich,

könnt ihr es mir ja bitte sagen !


Gruß

Mike


----------



## uni (22. August 2003)

*bei Inst. nicht aufgepasst*

Du hast vergessen die Werbung während der Installation wegzuklicken. Musst auf "advanced" und dann die Werbung wegklicken (fürs nächste mal..)

Über die Systemsteuerung kann man die Werbeprogramme (webhancer, blss, ..) wieder deinstallieren


----------



## eykekind (24. August 2003)

*bsll nun löschen oder nicht*

Moin Leute! 
Habe versucht bsll.exe über die Systemeinstellungen zu entfernen, leider ist es aber nicht in der Software-Liste aufgeführt... dafür habe ich die Datei selbst  gefunden (versteckte sich irgendwo in der Programm-Liste).
Und nun die eigentliche Frage: Löschen oder nicht? Ich hab ja keine Ahnung was das Teil eigentlich macht (außer mich zu nerven); möchte nicht dass es mir dann was lahm legt


----------



## uni (25. August 2003)

*rename problemlos*

Hallo eykekind,

wie schon gesagt (blätter mal 4 Einträge nach oben), kannst du problemlos das Verzeichnis löschen (oder auch umbenennen).


----------



## Streeter (8. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

die Deinstallation klappt, wenn man die im Verzeichniss liegende [unblss.exe] startet. Alles verschwindet. Selbst die Registry ist sauber.    


Gruß

Streeter


----------

